# Started planting my 65g and 10g tank



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

My 65g tank has a 18W UV TTwist inline with a 350 Magnum using a micron filter. It also has a EHEIM 2215 canister with bio wheel. A total of 300W heater airator and a dual TS light totaling 45 watts. I picked up some low light plants and hopefully it works.

My 12g tank is for my kids Gold fish. It is a stock Eclipse 12 bow front tank and I placed some lowlight plants in it.

65G Pics




























10G Pics


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

That mermaids hot, does she have a sister?

With the Java Fern and the Anubias, you want to keep the Rizome out of the substrate so pull them upp a bit till you can see a tiny bit of root. They'll actually grow WAY BETTER if they were tied to the wood with some dark cotton thread or fishing line..


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Just added some java moss and Hair grass in my 65 gal tank. I also intalled a Electronic CO2 generator hope it works.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Should I take off damaged leaves from my plants?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I take off leaves that are showing a fair amount of damage. if they start looking ugly. I tend to plunge in with a pair of blunt scissors and trimmy snip.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The tanks look great.

Ariel does have a sister...a few actually.









wanna know what bra size they wear?

A "C" cup.....sea


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought it would have been an Algae-bra


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

I have noticed that the plants are growing better using the Electronic CO2 generator. It also keeps my PH between 7 and 7.4.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool tanks, landmax...I use an Eclipse6 for my kids' room as well...I house 5 sunrise tequila guppies in that one, and it is fully planted as well. Not many dads out there would keep a high maintenance planted tank in their kids room I tell ya! I like the goldfish too!

Keep us posted on how the plants take to your tank...could you post the brand name of your Electronic CO2 generator? I've been thinking about adding another .5WPG to my existing 1.5W, and some CO2 to help out my plants.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I just noticed, you have CO2 going, with bubblers. You're wasting your investment in CO2 by having them on. As they break the surface, and even in the water column, they are diffusing CO2 out of the water.
The CO2 concentration in air is very low, so if you bubble air through, or disturb the surface a lot, you are going to have the CO2 you're gone and put into your tank diffuse out. Your plants should be producing enough O2 during the day not to need the extra aeration. If you want to add current, go with a powerhead instead.
At night you might want the airstones just to keep the planted tank from suffocating your fish.


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

yup.. I have a timer running my lights, co2 gen and air pump. I turn on my pump during the day and my air pump during the night


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are some current pics of my 65G planted tank now with a Pressurised CO2 system. Thank currently has:

1 Torpedo Barb
1 "Fat" Flying fox
1 Fake Siamese alge eater
1 Harlequin Rasbora
1 Albino Bristle nose pleco
3 Silver tipped tetra
3 Sharpe tetra
3 Baloon Rams
4 Rummy nose tetra
4 Celebes rainbows (new Faveorites)
6 Cherry barbs.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good I would change the background to black so your plants and fish stand out more .


----------



## teh_Kibbster (Oct 21, 2008)

As a side note, that tank is WAY too small for those goldfish. The general rule of thumb for goldfish is 20 gallons for the first fancy, followed by an additional 10 gallons per goldfish added. Goldfish have a really crappy digestive system and poop up to 1/3 their body mass daily. They are also very high producers of ammonia, thanks to their waste output.

Your goldies need a minimum of 30 gallons with over-filtration to keep them healthy. I suggest rehoming them or returning them to the store, I can almost promise you, in a 12 gallon, you're screwed. Unless you're doing daily 100% water-changes on that little tank, even then they will be stunted. Regardless of water quality, they will die due to compressed organs. Fancy goldfish can reach an adult length of over 12 inches. Google "Bruce the Goldfish or Oranda" to see a 14 inch goldie. Common goldfish can reach lengths of over two feet.


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

nice tanks... not a fan of the backgrounds though.. feel they take away form the tank...


----------



## Landmax (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Regarding the 10g tank, I have since then sold it.


----------

